# Favourite foods!!! (picture heavy)



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

I thought it might be fun for everyone to posts pics of their tiels eating their fave foods.....I gave my tiels some Pak Choy a week or two ago and OMG they love it!!! Here is Celests, Saturn and Little Kimmie with brief appearances by Comet and Little Mikey who were intent on starring in every photo









Saturn beginning the destruction of Pak Choy leaf number 1









Saturn again with Comet attacking from the bottom and Little Mikey trying to edge his way into teh photo









Little Kimmie asking if she has any on her beak (i told her no)









Little Kimmie continuing eating 









Can you see me here Mum??? Little Mikey decided that just cause he wasn't eating Pak Choy...it didn't mean he shouldn't be in teh photo. You can see Saturn in the background chowing down on it









My good little girl Celeste turning down seeds for leafy greens!!! im so proud









Celeste checking to see if this leaf tasted better









Yep...it does









Little Mikey...tho he does like it....would not eat it yesterday so here is just a cute pic of him









Comet was following me round the cage instead of eating...here he is scaling the cage









And last but not least here is Saturn taking a break


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Such beauties! I'll have to get some pics of my guys pigging out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

Great Pics!!!

lovely birds

good food for them

nice thread
i'll have to get the buzzards when next they are snacking out

cheers

jack


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwthey look so happy and well fed!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Awesome thread & photos. 










Charlie eating Peas










Mali eating mixed veggies










Twix & Charlie after eating their veggies










Theo eating Lettuce










Theo & Charlie eating Lettuce










Tilly eating Spinach










Charlie's beak which has Pea(s) on it.

I have more but I'll have to find them tomorrow


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Last night i figured out Chico will try just about anything as long as i'm trying to eat it. So while Kimberley was watching him on webcam i had an orange slice kinda sticking out of my mouth. He decided that that orange was the **** tastiest thing he ever had lol but of course in this position i was unable to take a picture lol.

Mikey


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Some of these pics are old though usually by the time we give them their veggies and i get my camera and get back to the bird room they've devoured it lol 

Enjoying some Mustard Greens 










Pooh(and Part of Roo)










Pooh Enjoying his corn 










Enjoying some Parsley 

Lucky










Sadie










one of Sadie's Sisters









and this pic is just Priceless 

Pooh










it was one of the days all the birds got seed, and we use this bucket every night to dump out all the food into it and throw out to the wild animals Well Pooh decided he wasn't done. BUT now he does this every night No matter what is in the bowl (there normally isn't this much seed in it but since it was a day all the birds got seed there was more then normal) Last night my b/f put it on the wrong side of the cage and Pooh Grunted at him until he moved it to the normal side(where it's at in the picture) so he could climb in LOL


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

Great photos guys


----------



## skthurley (Jan 7, 2009)

Great shots!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

gee we have some good birdies!!! keep posting e1....maybe i can find a new treat for the scary sixome


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I combed thru my files to find a few for you!








****** with beans and pellets on her beak







7 Layer Salad







Yes they get the crystal







****** with a salad to herself







How could I not put this one in


----------

